# hi everybody



## flash gordo (Apr 25, 2011)

i have been enjoying the forum and this is my first post. i am looking forward to learning from all of you


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*flash gordo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice to meet you bro.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board, we are happy to have you here


----------



## CigarMan (Apr 26, 2011)

New member to new member.....Welcome Aboard.


----------



## S2kracer (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome Flash Gordo....(great screen name btw)


----------



## mefirst (Apr 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## ELITEBODY (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## coach5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome to iron mag


----------



## stazilla (Apr 30, 2011)

hey, Bro! welcome to the forum


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## zok37 (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## minimal (May 1, 2011)

welcome!


----------

